# First brew with Galaxy



## Norto (2/8/13)

Hey all,

I have just finished my first AG brew and I must say for my first ever home brew it has come out great. I just wanted to tweak my recipe a bit so my question is, How can I back off the hop flavour a bit? i used Galaxy hops and my additions were all up 90grams....30 @ 75 min into the boil
30 @ 85 min into the boil
and 30 @ Flame out 89 Min into the boil.

Is it just as simple as having 2 additions as opposed to three or should I just do maybe 3 additions of 20 grams each?

Thanks ,
Norto.


----------



## gap (2/8/13)

Do do not mention your boil time.

For how long were the hop additions boiled?


----------



## winkle (2/8/13)

Batch volumes may help too.


----------



## breakbeer (2/8/13)

If it's the hop 'flavour' you want to tone down & not the bitterness then use less @ flame out


----------



## Mclovin (2/8/13)

Whats your batch size?

I just used galaxy in a Pale ale recently, for a 19 ltr batch i was aiming for around 36 IBU.

10.5 g @ 80 min
10.5 g @ 20 min
15 g @ 5 min
24g @ flame out.

Chilled 

Its a good hop but can be over powering.


----------



## yum beer (2/8/13)

Hey norto,
just a tip , when quoting hop times it is easier all round to refer to minutes from end of boil, not minutes into the boil.
Its all about how long in the boil when it comes to bitterenss, flavour and aroma.
Its much easier for others to give helpfull accurate advice if they have the necessary info to work with.
I love galaxy late in small amounts, can't take to it when used to bitter or used in large amounts.


----------



## mosto (2/8/13)

Given flameout is 89 min into the boil, I assume it was a 90 min boil and the additions were:

30g @ 15 min
30g @ 5 min
30g @ flameout


----------



## yum beer (2/8/13)

missed the flameout, still I expect things to be spelt out for me...its the style of the times


----------



## Norto (3/8/13)

mosto said:


> Given flameout is 89 min into the boil, I assume it was a 90 min boil and the additions were:
> 
> 30g @ 15 min
> 30g @ 5 min
> 30g @ flameout


Exactly mosto, it was a 90 Min boil.
Sorry for the lack of info fellas, batch size was , well I was shooting for about 30L but ended up with closer to 27L. I also just dropped the hops in and did not use a hop sock, would this make a difference?
Norto.


----------



## winkle (3/8/13)

Norto said:


> Exactly mosto, it was a 90 Min boil.
> Sorry for the lack of info fellas, batch size was , well I was shooting for about 30L but ended up with closer to 27L. I also just dropped the hops in and did not use a hop sock, would this make a difference?
> Norto.


That'll make no real difference. Did you chill it or use a cube because that will make a difference, and it would help knowing what the grist was. As with everything in brewing, it is always more complicated than you'd initially think.


----------



## Norto (4/8/13)

winkle said:


> That'll make no real difference. Did you chill it or use a cube because that will make a difference, and it would help knowing what the grist was. As with everything in brewing, it is always more complicated than you'd initially think.


Thanks Winkle,

I used a counter flow chiller, and my recipe was

4kg - pale Ale malt
1kg - Malted wheat
250grams - Carapils
250grams - Caramunich
Yeast - Safale US 05
90 min mash
90 min boil

Thanks Norto.


----------

